
No, Humans Will Never Achieve Interstellar Travel - jrs235
http://observer.com/2016/07/no-humans-will-never-achieve-interstellar-travel/
======
avindroth
Misleading beyond measure. I expected a convincing argument, but found a petty
labeling game.

And to call yourself overly pessimistic seems only to call for attention.

------
OtterCoder
Misleading title. The author concedes that interstellar travel may be
possible, but that we will have evolved beyond recognition by that time. A
fair point, but a bit sensationalized.

